# Best coffee shop in Liverpool?



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

We're taking some friends from Germany to see the Terra Cotta Army in Liverpool tomorrow so I'm wondering which is the best coffee shop to call in at please?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Search function works a treat on here. Have a go

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?6-Find-a-Coffeeshop/page2


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

92degrees coffee, coffee and fandishia, root coffee and bean there coffee shop are all excellent.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

We ended up at Cow&Co. I can't fault them. Lovely flat white from Origin, gorgeous peanut brownies and friendly service. I also ended up buying a bag of Honduras Ebencer Natural.


----------



## PatBateman (Mar 6, 2017)

In Liverpool, I would recommend Peaberry, it's a nice place if you want your coffee strong.


----------



## ontheslither (Aug 25, 2018)

Bold Street Coffee, currently operating from Santa Maluco.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

OK from my FB feed looks like Bold street is Alive again, so either tomorrow or after that I will be visiting, will pick up some hasbean beans.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Rakesh said:


> 92degrees coffee, coffee and fandishia, root coffee and bean there coffee shop are all excellent.


 @Rakesh 92 degrees is it good, went to Bold st maybe me wasn't for me. No Pour Over only Aeropress. Today is my last day.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Jony said:


> @Rakesh 92 degrees is it good, went to Bold st maybe me wasn't for me. No Pour Over only Aeropress. Today is my last day.


Go to mother espresso, relatively new and not far from bold street, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Rakesh said:


> Go to mother espresso, relatively new and not far from bold street, you won't be disappointed.


Thanks pop in later on. Google maps haha


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

@Rakesh Well I went Mother Espresso but wasn't open, So was back in Liverpool few days this week, went in yesterday I must say the best sausage roll I have ever had and cakes were great oh and had pour over, great find and thanks for the tip.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Jony said:


> @Rakesh Well I went Mother Espresso but wasn't open, So was back in Liverpool few days this week, went in yesterday I must say the best sausage roll I have ever had and cakes were great oh and had pour over, great find and thanks for the tip.


No worries mate glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Leekumtarp (Feb 1, 2019)

Panna on Tithebarn street is very good....


----------



## Leekumtarp (Feb 1, 2019)

...oh and for food go to Philpotts, but don't get coffee there...


----------

